# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anyone in the DC/Baltimore area?



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

I know several of you are, I grew up there and now in the artic tundra that is Erie PA, anyway I am going home to visit my folks for a week around the 4th of July (only 3.5 months away and I was wondering if anyone here would like to join me for a native plant and fish collecting trip. I am willing to go anywhere within a 3-4 hour drive of DC (my parents live in Laurel)

There are a lot of cool fish and plants around the area too. I have all the gear so if you have not done it before thats OK.

Just post if you are interested

*Don't feel like Satan, but I am to them...*


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

I know several of you are, I grew up there and now in the artic tundra that is Erie PA, anyway I am going home to visit my folks for a week around the 4th of July (only 3.5 months away and I was wondering if anyone here would like to join me for a native plant and fish collecting trip. I am willing to go anywhere within a 3-4 hour drive of DC (my parents live in Laurel)

There are a lot of cool fish and plants around the area too. I have all the gear so if you have not done it before thats OK.

Just post if you are interested

*Don't feel like Satan, but I am to them...*


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Sounds intersting. Post about it a few weeks before and if it is looking like I am available I may have to join you.

Chris


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Chris,
Sounds good, I am going to be there from the Fridau before the 4th to the Wed after the 4th. Is there any day that would work out better for you?


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Hmmm I am considering taking some vacation time around then anyway. I need to do a beach trip. So probobly any time that doesnt fall on whenever my beach trip is. My eamil is [email protected] which will probobly be a better way to contact me as I will undoubtubly forget about this thread in two months. But keep posting here and hopefully more people in the area will be interested. I have never personaly gone collecting so I cant think of anywhere to go... maybe down to the AT(appalachian trail) or shenandoah... There are a lot of government protected parks much closer to me but I am sure it is illegal to collect from them.


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Chris,

The best spots to go would be be east of the fall line in the tidewater area of VA, southern MD, or on the Delmarva.

There is lots more diversity in flora and fauna there due to the area being more swampy since its flat.

If you are going to the Beach anyway perhaps we could meet on the Delmarva somewhere and the folks from New Jersey and Philly who are on this board might be interested?


----------

